# microphones on high school singers



## mozartian (Jun 18, 2012)

I recently went back to my high school for an all school reunion. There was a reunion band of which I was asked to take part, but I declined. What surprised me to no end was that there was a vocal soloist, duet and triple trio and all three pieces were performed with the girls singing into microphones and amplified. They were singing so softly that even with microphones you had to listen pretty hard to hear them. Is this a travesty or a trend? Have I lost touch and technology has crept into our high school vocal programs? I found the whole thing quite disturbing.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

At first read, my immediate thoughts are twofold: 

the accompaniment was too loud
the acoustics of the concert venue are lousy

An afterthought was about proper vocal training ... even the most timid singer can be heard without amplification if they are using proper diaphragm support.


----------

